# New species of Shark discovered.



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

New hammerhead shark species discovered - CNN.com


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wonder why it has fewer vertebra than the others ?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's wonderful and weird at the same time.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

** Adds to her ridiculous list of things to dive looking for**


----------

